# thermal sight



## willie1971 (Dec 10, 2018)

i see this a neat tool/toy.  looking around the house/backyard at night, surveying predator hunts at sunset, and even sealing drafty windows etc.  cant say it's a sporting tool for deer hunting, but that's me.   been watching prices and looking at the leupold tracker HD and FLIR.  any opinions on these?


----------



## DustyRoads (Oct 22, 2019)

Strange no replies


----------



## Big7 (Oct 22, 2019)

DustyRoads said:


> Strange no replies



Holy Old Threads. ?


----------



## Dusty Roads (Jan 25, 2020)

After months of listening,watching YouTube,reading the Coyote hunters here on GON,we got the ATN Thor 4-outstanding(thermal).
Gonna sight it in soon.
Took it out for a night walk a few times now and super happy.
WalMart refurbished $2250


----------



## sghoghunter (Jan 25, 2020)

Dusty Roads said:


> After months of listening,watching YouTube,reading the Coyote hunters here on GON,we got the ATN Thor 4-outstanding(thermal).
> Gonna sight it in soon.
> Took it out for a night walk a few times now and super happy.
> WalMart refurbished $2250




Just curious,which Thor 4 is it? With it being refurbished does it still have a warranty from ATN?


----------



## Dusty Roads (Jan 27, 2020)

sghoghunter said:


> Just curious,which Thor 4 is it? With it being refurbished does it still have a warranty from ATN?


Warranty-YES
I called ATN and fellow said 3 years!Better warranty than I expected.
He said ##print off your receipt from WalMart(I bought online and received it weeks ahead of projected arrival date)
Register it on ATN website may not be neccesary but I did anyway.
Refurbished:absolutely ++pristine condition
Thor4HD smart 4-18 zoom
Saw rabbits out eating grass last night off my porch-75 yrds SUPER clarity could see their ears on 4X
+++Saw my horses-I realize this is a GREAT medical tool for checking oneself and livestock.Hooves warmer than legs due to their winter coats(white hot selection).
 The "NUC" part is automate-I'm still learning it
Take your time and learn it(like a monocular) before you place on your gun.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jan 27, 2020)

Dusty Roads said:


> Warranty-YES
> I called ATN and fellow said 3 years!Better warranty than I expected.
> He said ##print off your receipt from WalMart(I bought online and received it weeks ahead of projected arrival date)
> Register it on ATN website may not be neccesary but I did anyway.
> ...




I'm gonna have to check out a horses hooves. I've watched deer with my pulsar and the bottom half of their legs don't show much heat at all. If your going to use the scope a lot you won't like the automatic nuc or atleast I don't


----------



## GeorgiaGlockMan (Jan 28, 2020)

I have a flir.

Buy once cry once...

You can "see" blood flowing in a bull's neck at 600yds.

Looking at people....it's like they're nekkid....

Cept now I really want a hand held to go with weapon mount flir.

Mono-bright-eye gives me eye strain.

Shouldering an ar10 to scan is a bad idea....but I've done it in known spots...a bunch.


----------



## Dusty Roads (Jan 29, 2020)

sghoghunter said:


> I'm gonna have to check out a horses hooves. I've watched deer with my pulsar and the bottom half of their legs don't show much heat at all. If your going to use the scope a lot you won't like the automatic nuc or atleast I don't


I just got the Binox from ATN webpage.
ATN is also selling refurbished at same price as WalMart,I would have bought from ATN but didn't know.
The Binox I ordered is also a refurbished at a substantial savings.
Haven't received it yet.
Gonna tell wife it's for her-she's jealous of my ThOr


----------



## Dusty Roads (Jan 29, 2020)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> I have a flir.
> 
> Buy once cry once...
> 
> ...


I have the same issue using my new ThOr as a monocular so just ordered the ATN Binox (refurbished)off ATN websight,waiting delivery.


----------



## Dusty Roads (Jan 29, 2020)

sghoghunter said:


> I'm gonna have to check out a horses hooves. I've watched deer with my pulsar and the bottom half of their legs don't show much heat at all. If your going to use the scope a lot you won't like the automatic nuc or atleast I don't


NUC:it kinda operates like my manual Notch button on my old Bounty Hunter  metal detector.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jan 29, 2020)

GeorgiaGlockMan said:


> I have a flir.
> 
> Buy once cry once...
> 
> ...




Ive got my Pulsar mounted on a 10.5 in 300 blackout pistol and also have a firestorm monocular and to me personally I'd rather scan with gun than the handheld. Most the places I hunt the hogs have been hit before by folks that have no clue how to do it so their real spooky from the get go.


----------



## sghoghunter (Jan 29, 2020)

Dusty Roads said:


> NUC:it kinda operates like my manual Notch button on my old Bounty Hunter  metal detector.




I've got mine set to manual nuc. That automatic nuc always wants to blink right when it don't need to


----------



## Dusty Roads (Jan 29, 2020)

sghoghunter said:


> I'm gonna have to check out a horses hooves. I've watched deer with my pulsar and the bottom half of their legs don't show much heat at all. If your going to use the scope a lot you won't like the automatic nuc or atleast I don't


Hooves-wife pointed out the horses winter coat was the reason.She grewup riding horses,me-motorcycles.


----------

